# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 17)



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2017)

*How many pieces of furniture in your home have you built?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and woodturners from New York too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2017)

12 if you do not count kitchen cabinets-bar and Kathie is drawing again.................. edit-make that 12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2017)

Currently only 2 end tables in the mission style. The ex wife has the rest, grrrr. But I am planning to build a new kitchen table and coffee table. I have a real nice walnut slab for the coffee table.
The one on the left will be the coffee table. It is approx 2 1/2" to 3" thick.


 

 A couple of nice maple butterflies will look nice in the crack too! This slab has about three feet of feathering in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 23, 2017)

13

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 23, 2017)

Zero for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Currently only 2 end tables in the mission style. The ex wife has the rest, grrrr. But I am planning to build a new kitchen table and coffee table. I have a real nice walnut slab for the coffee table.
> The one on the left will be the coffee table. It is approx 2 1/2" to 3" thick.
> View attachment 126621 View attachment 126622 A couple of nice maple butterflies will look nice in the crack too! This slab has about three feet of feathering in it.
> View attachment 126623




Nice slabs

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2017)

I haven't done a whole lot of big pieces. Only 3 in out house, a table with a lamp built into it, a hope chest for my wife and a captain's bed for our child. Tony

Edit, I forgot about our stand up coat rack.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2017)

5 for the house, 3 for the shop, I have 3 or 4 more pieces for myself in various stages I work on when time permits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 23, 2017)

I haven't built any but my wife has built a few. That way they got built right.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 23, 2017)

1 it is a headboard for my old bed now it is in my sons room. Probably considered my first project. Maybe '94 or '95.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 23, 2017)

14 that I still have in the house (just counted lol) have built a lot of others over the years, but have ether given them away or just repurposed them into other things as I got better. Like what I was thinking about doing with the desk I posted about.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2017)

Three... I built a sofa table, a crib, and an end table before I figured out that turning was a lot more fun. 

Plus, I don't have to worry about my wife sketching out plans for a new piece unless she wants a bowl or a platter...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Apr 23, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Three... I built a sofa table, a crib, and an end table before I figured out that turning was a lot more fun.
> 
> Plus, I don't have to worry about my wife sketching out plans for a new piece unless she wants a bowl or a platter...



Maybe I should try turning?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Brink said:


> Maybe I should try turning?
> 
> View attachment 126657



Where's the lighter for scale? I don't know how tall happy wife is.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2017)

Brink said:


> Maybe I should try turning?
> 
> View attachment 126658
> 
> View attachment 126657



Good thing you build furniture better than you draw portraits... I barely recognized your bride in that drawing!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Apr 23, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the lighter for scale? I don't know how tall happy wife is.....



This is easy, the tester frame is 7' high

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 24, 2017)

None in the house... now the shop is a whole different story!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Apr 24, 2017)

Hmmm

Master Bedroom... 3 Valences, 3 floating shelves, 1 four poster bed, 1 chest of drawers, 2 night tables, 1 quilt hanger display thangie, 1 coat tree, 1 cedar blanket chest, 3 picture frames, 2 jewelry boxes, 
Master Bath... 1 Valence, 1 towel tree, 1 jewelry box, 1 free standing mirror
Utility room.... 1 Valence, 1 set of cabinets over washer/dryer
Kitchen ... 1 enclosed trash basket holder, bread box, 2 picture frames, chair rail
Living room... 2 tables, 3 picture frame, 1 Valence (large), 1 six foot nut cracker(:})
Back bed room... 2 Valences, 2 end tables, 3 picture frames
Front bed room... 1 Valence
Media Room ... 1 wet bar, 3 tables, 6 shelves


My wife sketches a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> I haven't done a whole lot of big pieces. Only 3 in out house, a table with a lamp built into it, a hope chest for my wife and a captain's bed for our child. Tony
> 
> Edit, I forgot about our stand up coat rack.



Wow! You got all that in your "out house"? That must be some kinda crapper! Nice! I once saw an 8 holer. It was in a little village in the mountains of Equador. There was a definite kind of "air" about that one.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Wow! You got all that in your "out house"? That must be some kinda crapper! Nice! I once saw an 8 holer. It was in a little village in the mountains of Equador. There was a definite kind of "air" about that one.



Clay you live here, you know everything is bigger in Texas, even our crappers!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kweinert (Apr 24, 2017)

Just 3 for now, more in the planning stages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2017)

I do plan on building a Mesquite vanity for our bathroom at some point...... Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> Clay you live here, you know everything is bigger in Texas, even our crappers!! Tony


And I ain't even going to ask what's in the hope chest!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## edohmann (Apr 29, 2017)

4 pieces of furniture - stereo cabinet, china cabinet, magazine rack & cedar chest plus lots of smaller turned items - bowls, candle holders, vases & a variety of misc decorator items.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

